# My Baby is Here!!!!



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

My baby Slash is now home with me  It feels like I've been waiting forever and now my little baby is here!

I named him Sandslash after the pokemon, who looks kind of like a hedgie. I started calling him Slash and it has stuck... I don't know when I'll ever call him Sandslash, but it's cool none-the-less.

My stomach was tumbling the whole day out of nervousness :roll: 

He has had 3 really good poops from the time he's been here (one hour). None of them have been green so I guess he wasn't too stressed from the ride over here. He didn't ball up when I first held him (good sign!!), but he did put his visor quills down and huffed at me once- I thought it was pretty cute actually! All in all he's been a real trooper. He's scratching a lot, but he's 8 weeks old so I expected that. He's been busy sniffing around his cage... he ate a little bit of kibble... drank some water... and he's been under his wheel practically the whole time. He tried the igloo out but once I put the wheel in he hasn't looked at the igloo since!! lol I left him alone for now hoping he will go back to sleep for a little while, because me just being in the room seemed to be making him nervous. I sang to him a little and put my hand in the cage and he sniffed it!... and retreated, ha. lol I understand he's nervous and scared... it makes me a little sad to know that he probably misses his brothers  but I'm going to give him all the love I can give and I hope that it'll make him feel better.

I also want to say that Katrina (Gnarly) from Howell Hogs was amazing and that anyone in NJ (or nearby) should really check her out! She answered every email I sent her, every question, concern - you name it. She gave me a bunch of pics of him growing up  and gave me some toys for him and a little blankie for bonding time (& food of course). She's a real sweetheart and really cares about her hedgies.

I won't be taking new pics tonight.. maybe tomorrow depending on how he's feeling. He seems pretty social, just confused!

I will post some pics that K sent me though....


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

Some more pics


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

eep! So cute!!


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

Congrats! Your new baby is so cute!


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

Theres a bunch more pics... but I don't want to overload. And sorry that those were not in any particular order! :lol:


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks guys. He's really handsome! He has a bunch of white quills coming in as far as I can see (more towards his bum actually ... :lol: ) and I just went to check on the temp in his cage and he's still sniffing under his wheel. lol


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

How ADORABLE! I love the yawning pic! :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

that last pic is sooo cute! :lol:


----------



## Annabeth (Nov 2, 2008)

Aww congrats on your new baby! That last pic is adorable! It looks like he's saying, "Hi Mom!" :lol:


----------



## h_EDGE_hog (Sep 29, 2008)

He is very very cute! Glad to hear he's settling in well. Best of wishes to both of you!


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm glad he's settling in well


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

:lol: Now he's sleeping under the paper towel I put under the wheel like it's his blankie.


----------



## padawanslacker (Oct 24, 2008)

He's adorable! I love that chubby little, "Hey look--I'm a computer mouse!!" stage.

Just as a "for what it's worth," my hedgehogs rejected full-sized igloos until they were grown, and preferred to wedge themselves under their wheels, the litter box, etc. I finally just put several smaller hog-friendly objects in the cage and let them pick one. They seem to like the darkness and some pressure against their backs. I had a couple take to a flower pot, one liked an arc-shaped fake hollow log, and Spirit likes a cheap plastic bowl. 

The igloo was about 10-12 dollars--the bowl was more like 49 cents. :roll: 

The less you pay for an object, the more they like it. 

(Naturally, your mileage may vary.)


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

padawanslacker said:


> He's adorable! I love that chubby little, "Hey look--I'm a computer mouse!!" stage.
> 
> Just as a "for what it's worth," my hedgehogs rejected full-sized igloos until they were grown, and preferred to wedge themselves under their wheels, the litter box, etc. I finally just put several smaller hog-friendly objects in the cage and let them pick one. They seem to like the darkness and some pressure against their backs. I had a couple take to a flower pot, one liked an arc-shaped fake hollow log, and Spirit likes a cheap plastic bowl.
> 
> ...


Thanks!
Thats what I was thinking. His igloo is huge in comparison to him. But now he's actually using it. I cut up some fleece for a blankie to put in there and he likes it better now. Also I changed the paper towel and put it more securely under the wheel so he wouldn't try to go under it. I hope it works out a little better now. If it doesn't then I'm going to try out a smaller igloo. I also think I need smaller bowls because he is so small that he keeps putting himself in there! lol

I wouldn't have a problem with him sleeping under the wheel normally but as soon as he pooped (near his food bowl) I placed it under his wheel and he actually continued to go there! (Proud moment) and then he started going under the paper towel moving the poop everywhere! lol. I just don't want him to get too comfy sleeping in his potty area.

Just so everyone knows- for whatever reason he will smell my hand, but then retract... then he smelled my boyfriend's hand and licked it, and annointed! ... I was a little jealous lol. I rinsed my hands the best I could to remove any scent that might be on there, but it seemed like he still smelled something he didn't like. I thought he was afraid at first, but he seems really social... I just don't think he cares for my scent. :?


----------



## LovingQuills (Oct 15, 2008)

Awe, your baby is so darn cute!! Can't wait for updated pictures!! I love the yawning one. I can't wait to get our little gal. 

Jessie


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

LovingQuills said:


> Awe, your baby is so darn cute!! Can't wait for updated pictures!! I love the yawning one. I can't wait to get our little gal.
> 
> Jessie


Thanks


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

OMG!! What a CUTIE :shock: ,love the yawning pic  !!!!!! your soooooooo lucky  .If you wake up and your hedgies gone...its because i took him....jk. i wish you the best of luck with your little hedgie,congrats!!


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

LizardGirl said:


> How ADORABLE! I love the yawning pic! :lol:


Yep, that pic is so cute.
CONGRATS!


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Awwwwwwww
-Diies from cuteness overload-
Hes SO cute!! 
Lucky. I think slash is a great name! Dont foget to always update us with pics  
Congrats! Isnt hedgie love amazing?
Im so happy for you 







** Oh yes and that 'happy birthday mommy' picture did gnarly take that for you? :lol:


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

I wold really want to see the pic really bad but i dont have a facebook so could some one please upload the pic to tinypic.com or something please


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

lilhoglet said:


> Just so everyone knows- for whatever reason he will smell my hand, but then retract... then he smelled my boyfriend's hand and licked it, and annointed! ... I was a little jealous lol. I rinsed my hands the best I could to remove any scent that might be on there, but it seemed like he still smelled something he didn't like. I thought he was afraid at first, but he seems really social... I just don't think he cares for my scent. :?


You could always run your hand through his kibble or treats before picking him up. I'm sure he'll lick you then. Of course, there's likely to be a chomping after the licking :twisted:

Glad he's settling in.

About going under the wheel and paper towel... mine likes to go under her stuff too. I think they like that slight pressure... like they're being held.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

laurennicole said:


> I wold really want to see the pic really bad but i dont have a facebook so could some one please upload the pic to tinypic.com or something please


The pictures are at the bottom of her post, and then continue onto a second post. 
You don't need to log onto facebook or anything.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

it tells me log in first.


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

laurennicole said:


> it tells me log in first.


Log in for what? I posted them right here in the thread. They aren't linked to facebook or another site.  I think you accidentally posted here, from what I understand there was another thread where someone posted pics on facebook that you could not see. Just look back to the first few posts I made in this thread.


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

smhufflepuff said:


> lilhoglet said:
> 
> 
> > Just so everyone knows- for whatever reason he will smell my hand, but then retract... then he smelled my boyfriend's hand and licked it, and annointed! ... I was a little jealous lol. I rinsed my hands the best I could to remove any scent that might be on there, but it seemed like he still smelled something he didn't like. I thought he was afraid at first, but he seems really social... I just don't think he cares for my scent. :?
> ...


Ha! no chance for me doing that.... he actually bit my boyfriend's finger but I'm pretty sure he did it to annoint. Thankfully he hasn't gone under the paper towel anymore... but just the wheel.


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

numothehedgehog said:


> Awwwwwwww
> -Diies from cuteness overload-
> Hes SO cute!!
> Lucky. I think slash is a great name! Dont foget to always update us with pics
> ...


Thanks. & Yes she did  It was very sweet of her and the set of pics she sent me from that "photo session" are by far my favorites. 
...I have two yawning pics *I put up one* that are also up there in my faves.

---Here's the other one.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

That was nice of her to do that!!
I would love if my breeder did thatfor me


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

He used his wheel last night, guys!!! WOO!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I love yawning pictures. He is adorable.


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks, Nancy


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww, how cute, again...


----------



## hegehoglover (Nov 7, 2008)

How cool.I need to convince my parents to get one. Any advice?


----------



## MintyDuhh (Sep 1, 2008)

Ahaha, I love how you named him after a pokemon, I should have done that, lmao. But sandslash was the porcupine one. Shaymin is a hedgehog. 83


But he's a real cutie. I love that picture of him on the wheel, he just looks adorable. 83


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

pffftttt Shaymin is not from the original 151, nor is it from Pokemon red, blue, gold or silver (or yellow) Therefore it is void and does not count! 

sandslash is a good name


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

MintyDuhh said:


> Ahaha, I love how you named him after a pokemon, I should have done that, lmao. But sandslash was the porcupine one. Shaymin is a hedgehog. 83


Thanks  
I thought Sandslash drew from different actual animals. Like although everyone thinks pikachu is a mouse, he looks more like a chinchilla to me. It's weird because Sandslash is a mouse pokemon which would mean he's a rodent, not an insectivore - but he also rolls into a ball... :? Does anyone know if porcupines roll up? I'm all confused now! lol either way I just named him that because I think that pokemon looks like a hedgie, not necessarily because he is one. Shaymin is cute too, but I thought it sounded girly.


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

zoologist said:


> pffftttt Shaymin is not from the original 151, nor is it from Pokemon red, blue, gold or silver (or yellow) Therefore it is void and does not count!
> 
> sandslash is a good name


Lol, thanks! Shaymin is cute none-the-less. I didn't know it existed until this summer... Did it come out recently or was I just way late on finding out?


----------

